# Mooch: Golisi 35A 4300mAh 26650...a great 31A battery, close to the iJoy



## Alex (2/8/17)

Bench Test Results: Golisi 35A 4300mAh 26650...a great 31A battery, close to the iJoy self.electronic_cigarette

Submitted 1 day ago by Mooch315www.geekvape.com). Thank you!

Test results, discharge graph, photos: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ttery-close-to-the-ijoy.819859/#post-19864007

All my test results to date: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/list-of-battery-tests.7436/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

